# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung auf Thrall (Horde)!



## der ganz neue (11. März 2012)

Hi zumsammen!

Ich biete den RDA Service auf dem gut besuchten Server Thrall, zusätzlich gibts noch ein Startkapital von 5k (5000) Gold) !!!

Bei interesse einfach hier schreiben oder per PN!

MFG


----------



## der ganz neue (21. März 2012)

/Push

Immer noch rollen zu haben :-)


----------



## der ganz neue (5. April 2012)

/push

Wie gehabt, biete ich noch immer die RDA auf auf dem gut besuchtem *Server Thrall (EU)* an, zudem biete ich *levelhilfe und auch noch 5k Startguthaben!!*

Bei Interesse hier posten oder per PM.

MfG


----------



## der ganz neue (24. April 2012)

/push


----------



## der ganz neue (8. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## der ganz neue (27. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## der ganz neue (15. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## der ganz neue (30. Juli 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]/push[/font]


----------

